# Home And Property Security (Defense) During SHTF



## PrepperForums (Nov 21, 2014)

Most of us have *personal protection* covered. So now lets talk about home defense.

How have you prepared your home and property to defend from intruders (looters) in a SHTF situation?

What tips would you offer for those who have not yet started preparing for this?

What are the most common mistakes people make with home defense?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Fences, security cameras,motion detectors, dogs, hurricane windows, brick walls,metal roof and sally port entrances. That's all I'm
willing to post.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

make decorative shrubbery very thorny, an obstacle to contend with. Long term allow the appearance of no resources for maintenance. Pay attention to Operator6's post. If there is looting you will need someone alert at all times. Start with common sense stuff that would work with common criminals. Alarms, cameras, dog and so on. If you can locate where your not easily accessed so much the better. Everyone loves the low hanging fruit. Perhaps your local police have tips for crime deterrent and will asses your situation.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Fortifications should be a no brainer.

Leave yourself an egress route - no defense is too tough for a determined foe, dont let your own defenses be your COD

"If it smells clean it is clean" rule applies. Looking like a hard target is just as important as BEING a hard target

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

That's classified. However I do encourage others to post pictures and details for the world to see.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

All I need is Leroy Brown.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

What type of SHTF? SHTF where government is still in control or SHTF where it is free for all and the government no longer exist. Security during both situations are very different. Now, I am willing to declassify one security protocol for all on this board. 

If SHTF where govt is not expected to return, expect to see genuine slippy pikes surrounding my camp. Heads of looters and marauders skewered on each of them, serving as a warning to stay away. Looters and marauders receive no quarter.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Tips don't affect your OPSEC. 

I highly second the thorny bushes. We have a fair amount of solar operated motion lights on our property. They are high enough that people can't mess with them. Dogs are great, don't forget to prep for them too. 

Mistakes: tree to close to the fence and people can grab a branch and jump your fence. We have trimmed the branches so they can not do that anymore.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Seems like a good foundation for home protection in an end of the world scenario could start with those tried and true methods all home owners should employ in less strenuous circumstances. Nearly all the cop shoppes offer security surveys to give some good tips on hardening the target. Here is one link which looks purty standard for that genre of stuff. Course preppers prob want to add punji sticks and mine fields..man eating dogs etc. 
http://www.indiopd.org/pdf/Residential_Home_Survey_Crime_Prevention.pdf


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

you need to use your hard and soft landscaping to "channel" the trespassers onto your property - thru gates and portals that are security wired and/or guarded .... the crook types are for the most part lazy and not the sharpest around - if you give them eazy they'll take it ...

in regard to looters - if it's associated with rioting - those looters will again looking for eazy - barricade and keep their vehicles out of your neighborhood/subdivision/town and they'll head down the road for eazier pickings ....


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Short, we are ready.


Best advice is to have good solid doors in good solid frames and keep them locked up. A dog doesn't hurt things either


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

Currently I have a dog, and a lock on the front door. 

But I plan on bugging out if it seems to be getting to the point of looting/rioting.. If it's a government-still-in-control type SHTF, the neighbourhood here is established, and most everyone knows everyone. We'd all be looking out for each other.

I always wanted a moat...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

There is 33 rolls of barbed wire and posting that will be rolled out, post incident.

It will be set up to create fire lanes, concertina, apron and tangle foot, not to worry about anyone having any Bangalore's.

The routing will be to put OPFOR into crew served weapons fans.

If it ever comes to that level, it is truly over for us all.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

On a different note, for common thieves, CCTV is installed that covers the home 360 degrees with built in motion alert, and are IR.

there is a set of repeaters in my bedroom for them.

Have remote detectors, sensors look like twigs, two dogs that will eat perps.

There is only about four hours a week when there is no one here.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Everyone already suggested what I wanted to. For motion detecting lights, I went with battery operated incase of grid down. Here is the lights that I bought.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/LED-Portable-Motion-Secuity-Light/46683961

Buy lots of fencing and barbed wire. If your going to have an aggressive dog, get two. One dog can be taken out, but two dogs tearing into you, you are screwed.

I want to check out this motion detecting alarm https://www.walmart.com/ip/SpyPoint-Wireless-Motion-Detectors-Kit/21757824


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> There is 33 rolls of barbed wire and posting that will be rolled out, post incident.
> 
> It will be set up to create fire lanes, concertina, apron and tangle foot, not to worry about anyone having any Bangalore's.
> 
> ...


Bangalores? Brother I think the Army has used the last of the Bangalore's during the invasion of Normandy. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

We still have bangalores...most are Code H we use to teach kiddies controlled dets but we still have em...

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have an assortment of passive and aggressive defenses I will employ to control access and set perimeters.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Our fence is rather simple and only to keep the dog from wandering. Dog, motion detector lights, house alarm with battery backup but on a land-line, small battery contact alarms as backup. been thinking about a second dog.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

6811 said:


> Bangalores? Brother I think the Army has used the last of the Bangalore's during the invasion of Normandy. :tango_face_smile:


Oh no no no my brother...the Bangalore is still king and still around.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> Our fence is rather simple and only to keep the dog from wandering. Dog, motion detector lights, house alarm with battery backup but on a land-line, small battery contact alarms as backup. been thinking about a second dog.


I met a man who cut the phone lines down the street rather than at the house in which he was going to burglarize. Same guy bought a junk late model mustang then stole several other mustangs to chop shop the parts for the one with the salvaged title.

I suggest a cellular back up.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

New guy 101 said:


> Oh no no no my brother...the Bangalore is still king and still around.


Yes they are, I was just messing with SOCOM. Actually, I don't know much about Bangalore but according to internet info it started service around 1914 and it is still in service today.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

They are frickin awesome...a starter charge of A3 composition followed by B composition. I have exploded many of them and am a huge fan of the power of them...

I have breeched wire with them, I have breeched walls with them... Hell I'd throw them at the enemy if I could...LOL... I loves me some Bangalore!!!!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I have no experience with bangawhores. lain:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hell, I should have started a Bangalore thread!

I trained with them, however they were in the engineers realm.

Yeah, the booster was RDX on both ends and the filler COMP B.

When I mentioned them, I was merely saying I did not have to worry about my wire being breached.

The ones I trained with were from WW2 along with the "K" rations we were fed, "C" rats they gave us were from Korea.

They were only 5 or 6 years old at the time, All the DI's were Korean War vets. 

For those that never had a "K" rat, They are chocolate covered compressed sawdust bricks, for lack of a better description..

Oh yeah, I took basic with an M1 Garand.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Hell, I should have started a Bangalore thread!
> 
> I trained with them, however they were in the engineers realm.
> 
> ...


That makes you, what, 3 days older than dirt? :vs_laugh:

Well, at least I know both you and RPD are older than me. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> I have no experience with bangawhores. lain:


No prob ...ask Slip he hires them all the time.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Inceptor; That makes you, what, 3 days older than dirt? :vs_laugh:


Funny, REAL funny.

At least I have made it this far, many have not.

I am still active, don't sit in a rocker drooling in my soup.

In May I put rotors and brakes in one Cherokee and a muffler and rear leaf spring in the other.

Two weeks ago, dropped a 100 foot tall tree alone and cut it up for firewood.

Was clearing an area to put up two new HF antennas.

I weld up town highway equipment when they break or bend it.

I repair guns three days a week.

Well, this precursor to dirt is still going strong.:vs_smirk:


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

Living in the hills I would say overall I have an advantage security wise, I got nine dogs, not to mention I mean to seal myself in all I'd have to do is cut a few trees into our driveway and push a boulder or two into it with my backhoe. But what I would caution anyone looking for security during an event where we seem to be faced with unthinkable circumstances is even with the most high tech cameras and stuff they'll need power. So unless you have preps to do it don't count on it. 

House modifications that are simple and easy to do in my opinion is; 1 plywood over windows in rooms, my fiance and I keep a sheet of plywood behind our couch which is right in front of a set of windows. I cut a slot in it and put a slide on it. It may not stop a bullet but it will be able to stop someone from throwing a flash bang or something in. This can be reinforced if need be to stop human entry. ( Number 2 ) one of the most over looked things is longer screws, you might laugh at this but replace your standard screws that come with your doors with 3 inch deck screws, personally I picked a pound of heavy 4 1/2 inch screws up from the mill and used them. You will be amazed how much even a flimsy door will be more resilient with this little and cheap trick. ( Number 3 ) tip for doors is barrel bolts, Home Depot sells big ones that are pretty heavy duty, and don't be limited to just the door knob side, go on the top even. Not to mention there's plenty of anti-door breaching items out there, do some research on it. Because someone trying to break down your door will catch your attention. ( Number 4 ) is something you should do right now, lock your electrical box, even if it might prevent a random act of violence, someone might try to cut your power, stop this, even a cheap little lock might be enough to discourage someone. 

Outside of the house during a total S.H.T.F situation don't be afraid to be merciless, because I would rather have to deal with the headache and moral weight of maiming the neighbor who came to borrow a cup of sugar than to show faith in the outside world and have to bury someone because my neighbor wanted more than a cup of sugar. We have preps for traps, ranging from standard leg holds, to the proverbial bear traps and spikes. If you have a bug out cabin or something take and dig some holes, you put a few traps in them and cover them up, someone screaming in the middle of the night will certainly wake you up. Even if this means popping some nails into a sheet of plywood and putting it out in the woods around your house. Not to go into incriminating detail here, but our firewood pile is between my father's place and my cabin, my father and I plan to drag logs in front of our houses then put punji sticks on the inside of this barricade, now mind you the logs are not meant to stop anyone, but then they step over them they'll step onto the punji sticks. 

Whether you're in the city or out in the woodwork, one thing stands, the more intimidating you look the less likely someone will want to see why that target has four rounds in the head. This could be something as simple as posting signs saying traps are in use, or what I find to be highly idiotic " this is as far as the last person got " or " you're within range now " type of signs. Luckily for me again around me word spreads good, and say neighbor Joe who's claiming he wants to borrow a cup of sugar but really wants much more comes over, maybe he heard you shot that buck last year at 350 yards while it was running might reconsider wanting more than that cup of sugar. Even if you tell one or two of your neighbors that you've been doing courses or classes, you put even a speck of doubt in someone's mind and it can stop them. 

A good example of this ( minus names or dates ) but someone I know was a legendary deer poacher, I mean if he had a dollar for every deer he shot he'd be a very wealthy man, but he sold deer something I'm not a fan of but that's besides the fact. A hot shot game warden set up an ambush one night, the poacher drove up next to a field on the road and shot a deer, he pulls off to the side of the road runs out and retrieves it. Comes back up and takes off, Mr. Game Warden had a deputy down the road who put out spike strips, of course the poacher deflates all four tires and has to stop. Now despite a deputy with a shotgun on him and the warden with a rifle raised ( because he had a colorful track record involving law enforcement ) drew his pistol and proceeded to not surrender. Multiple shots were exchanged, no one is sure who ever fired first, but it was somewhat funny how it never made the news so I doubt it was the poacher. The poacher got a load of buckshot in the chest and a few stray rifle rounds, he survived, but no one seems to talk bad about him. People seem to connect the dots pretty quickly when it comes to sizing up an opponent. So even if it's a little white lie like " oh yeah I'm taking shooting classes with my buddy " and it gets around to the neighbors, or if you're like said poacher, words tend to inflict doubt on people. I mean I certainly wouldn't consider trying to rob a guy's house who got shot as much as he did and managed to wound both deputy and warden.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Boss Dog said:


> Our fence is rather simple and only to keep the dog from wandering. Dog, motion detector lights, house alarm with battery backup but on a land-line, small battery contact alarms as backup. been thinking about a second dog.


It is better to choose one: dogs OR a monitored alarm. Having both is a recipe for disaster. False alarm calls are not infrequent, and when the police respond they often shoot dogs they encounter in the yard or the house. It happens way more than people think, sometimes in front of the owner that is trying to turn off the alarm. Don't give the police a reason or excuse to enter your house or come near your dogs. Programming your alarm so it only calls your cell instead of the police is a option.

Another suggestion is blacking out the windows, especially in urban/suburban environments. You don't want to be the only house that has lights on as that will surely attract attention.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Lots of booze and ammo .


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Dogs. Best alarms ever. And most burglars wont go near a dog.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> Dogs. Best alarms ever. And most burglars wont go near a dog.


Know that exactly right. Recall a survey a decade or so back..where they interviewed all these jail bird burglars..said they did not like dogs. Course the insurance companies spend many millions paying off on dog bite claims..so they shut off the info on that quick. Last time we bought home owner insurance they would not sell you any if you had any kind of work breed type of big dog..they really hate Pits..Rotties..Jerman Jeppards..Cujo etc.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Know that exactly right. Recall a survey a decade or so back..where they interviewed all these jail bird burglars..said they did not like dogs. Course the insurance companies spend many millions paying off on dog bite claims..so they shut off the info on that quick. Last time we bought home owner insurance they would not sell you any if you had any kind of work breed type of big dog..they really hate Pits..Rotties..Jerman Jeppards..Cujo etc.


Belgian Shepard..Sweet dog


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> Dogs. Best alarms ever. And most burglars wont go near a dog.


Dogs make for a good alarm but,,, they can give things away if you're trying to be the grey man and stay real quiet. And dogs eat, large dogs eat a lot so having a dog may be a mixed blessing.

I've got small dogs, not good for physical protection but good alarms. Being small they don't eat much.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Never liked dogs as an alarm, they can give you away, are another mouth to feed and the threat of zoological diseases that can spread to humans is a no go, and they do not taste that good either.

Nothing a few rounds or a swift kick to the skull won't stop - 21st century burglars =/= EOTW raiders

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I am giving all to the *new* _prepper forums,_ so they come come and find me.

La Da Da De Day..........

Se ya folks!!!!!


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Never liked dogs as an alarm, they can give you away, are another mouth to feed and the threat of zoological diseases that can spread to humans is a no go, and they do not taste that good either.
> 
> Nothing a few rounds or a swift kick to the skull won't stop - 21st century burglars =/= EOTW raiders
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


You've never had a good dog then, sure if you're hiding completely defenseless except for a pointed stick shaking in your own urine soaked dress then yeah they can give you away. You spend time with your dog, get it trained, my **** dogs know not to bark at anyone if we're out hunting in the woods they know to just stop dead in their tracks. My **** dogs that are outside bark to alert me to someone entering my driveway, I got plenty of time to make sure if they come with ill intentions I can be prepared to give them their worst day ever. I got nine dogs, Rottweiler of mine good for attackin if need be. Besides yeah it might be few more mouths to feed, but by the same token they can help you acquire more food especially in a rural environment, might not be beef stroganoff but couple of good sized *****, maybe a porcupine er possum'll stop your gut from grindin off your backbone.

Pretty much it depends on how much time you're willing to devote into the dog, dogs are like guns or skills, just because the first time you miss doesn't mean you throw down and huff and stomp away.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Dogs are always such a delicate subject, never ceases to amaze me

I had a Husky that was an amazing dog until he died a rather an abrupt death to pooch cancer, but at the end of the day he was still a dog for all of his merits and I will not give my full trust to an animal when I am capable of providing and defending myself alone.

Dogs are still animals and will still revert to primoridal behavior for the slighest reason, I just wont have one and that's that.

You have your list of pros and cons and thats great, I have mine and with my experience and my beliefs, dogs are not part of my preps outside of culling them if necessary

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

not to mention all the dog poop, worms, rabies, fleas ect.
yes it depends on the value you put on it I guess they are good alarms and can be loyal companions.
but a trained attack hamster -you will never see coming.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

When it comes to spotting threats dogs have superior skills. They can immediately tell where a loud noises or shots came from, whereas with humans it often takes two shots to gauge the direction. Their night vision is far superior, my dogs, even the elderly one, can easily spot things in the dark woods that are invisible to me. They all stare and it appears to be "right there" but I can't spot a darn thing. I am not into buying toys but I would like night vision goggles, I feel stupid when they all plainly see it and i can't.

Plus if people are in tune with their dogs they can instantly tell if the barks signal an animal, a human, another dog, or a rattlesnake in the yard and an impending trip to the e-vet.

I have a pack of six, four are mixed, plus an older Bluetick Coonhound that showed up lost, and an Anatolian shepherd . Mine are not well trained, all were rescues except the Anatolian who was purchased at a year old as a companion/guardian. They tell the whole world we are not a soft target, but if the shtf and people were starving/desperate i would have to be worried about protecting them, vs them protecting the house.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sonya said:


> When it comes to spotting threats dogs have superior skills. They can immediately tell where a loud noises or shots came from, whereas with humans it often takes two shots to gauge the direction. Their night vision is far superior, my dogs, even the elderly one, can easily spot things in the dark woods that are invisible to me. They all stare and it appears to be "right there" but I can't spot a darn thing. I am not into buying toys but I would like night vision goggles, I feel stupid when they all plainly see it and i can't.
> 
> Plus if people are in tune with their dogs they can instantly tell if the barks signal an animal, a human, another dog, or a rattlesnake in the yard and an impending trip to the e-vet.
> 
> I have a pack of six, four are mixed, plus an older Bluetick Coonhound that showed up lost, and an Anatolian shepherd . Mine are not well trained, all were rescues except the Anatolian who was purchased at a year old as a companion/guardian. They tell the whole world we are not a soft target, but if the shtf and people were starving/desperate i would have to be worried about protecting them, vs them protecting the house.


I have been without my dog for over a year. ( I had to put her down and I sure do miss her ) She was well trained and heard everything that went on around this house. she was my constant companion on the weekends. I am thinking it's time to start looking for a good dog again.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We had a 150 lb long legged Rotty for 14 years. Best dog my crew ever owned and we have had enough to lose count. He was a crime prevention exspurt. The only drawback is them things are flat crazy the first two years. I would get another but hate to tie up two years of my life to grow him up...and I am nervous about getting a grown one. Never know if they might have slearned any bad habits before arriving. In fact I tried a grown replacement one time but took him back when he growled at the ankle nippers.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> We had a 150 lb long legged Rotty for 14 years. Best dog my crew ever owned and we have had enough to lose count. He was a crime prevention exspurt. The only drawback is them things are flat crazy the first two years. I would get another but hate to tie up two years of my life to grow him up...and I am nervous about getting a grown one. Never know if they might have slearned any bad habits before arriving. In fact I tried a grown replacement one time but took him back when he growled at the ankle nippers.


Find a Rottweiler rescue group. They usually foster dogs in their homes and know which dogs get along well with others, if you found a dog that looked like a good match they will let you introduce your little dogs and see how they get along. Chances are an adult female would be more tolerant, but there are likely plenty of tolerant males too.

Course you also need to practice good boundaries with new rescue dogs to prevent conflict over treats and such. Little yappers can actually instigate a lot of trouble in quiet ways that can go unnoticed until the other dog growls.


----------



## Rick (Nov 5, 2016)

*You don't have to feed booby traps, motion sensors, or guns.*

I would much prefer a good set of motion sensors which will tell you instantly that there is a threat and tell you instantly where it is. You really just pretty much CAN'T defeat a motion sensor. And a good pattern of anti-personnel mines will take care of anybody who sneaks/wanders into your area. There are two types of mines that are useful for area defense. One is a directional mine such as a claymore. A few of these in the right places and even an organized attack is pretty much mincemeat in just a few minutes. The other type is an area denial type of mine and there are many different types of these ranging from explosive mines, to simple pointed sticks. Some of the area denial types are s-mines and bounding mines. These range from "toe-poppers" which are designed to destroy large parts of your feet and ankles, to what are called bouncing bettys which, when triggered, are shot straight upward by a bounding charge and explode at about crotch level scattering schrapnel such as ball bearings. Some area denial mines are extremely simple and can be made by the hundreds such as caltrops. Caltrops are specially shaped iron devices that are very sharp on each end and which are shaped like a tetrahedron and have four very sharp ends. They are thrown out into the area to be defended and because of their shape no matter how they land, there will be one pointed spike sticking straight up. Any person or animal that steps on one will get a sharp rod stuck through his or it's foot or feet. They can't be seen at night and can't be seen in high grass in the daytime. There are also pongi sticks planted in 8 or 9 inch deep holes and dipped in human excrement. I won't bother to describe them as anyone from the Vietnam era knows what they are. Add to this whatever guns you prefer and you are pretty much prepared to defend your area and /or persons.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

John Galt said:


> Dogs make for a good alarm but,,, they can give things away if you're trying to be the grey man and stay real quiet. And dogs eat, large dogs eat a lot so having a dog may be a mixed blessing.
> 
> I've got small dogs, not good for physical protection but good alarms. Being small they don't eat much.


Dogs taste good on a kebab with the right seasoning. I learned that in the PI. Bigger is better!


----------

